# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Your fighting but they aren't hurt!

## Breatan

ok well i was fighting this guy in a ld, but every punch and kick i hit him with didn't hurt him! i eeven stabbed the guy with some scissors and a chopstick but he was still ok. anyone have an explanation for this? im just going to guess its cuz in real life, if your fighting someone you don't want to hurt them too bad but like you know just enough to send the message right? so then your brain makes it so they aren't hurt or something? any other theories??

----------


## Puffin

Expect the outcome of whatever you're doing to the person. If you stab them with a pencil, for instance, imagine the pencil going into them a little bit, and them recoiling. Know for sure that this will happen, and there's a good chance it will.

----------


## The Cusp

You're more focused on the fight than on hurting your opponent.  Focus on the blood, the gaping wounds, instead of the means of delivery.

Of course the easiest way of defeating your opponent is always to ignore them completely.

----------


## Medevila

> You're more focused on the fight than on hurting your opponent.  Focus on the blood, the gaping wounds, instead of the means of delivery.
> _
> Of course the easiest way of defeating your opponent is always to ignore them completely._



Ha. Easier said than done in some cases.  :tongue2: 

I agree with what you said though, focus on the damage you've done, and think to yourself, "He's going to die now, no one could survive that," and chances are he'll die.

Unless it's a zombie.

----------


## Samael

I have the same problem on occasion, where I'll deal lethal blows and my opponent will just keep coming. This often devolves into a bickering match when I accuse them of cheating.

Of course, I cheat the same way, bouncing away from seven-story falls, surviving hits from moving trains, generally not dying when I'm supposed to...

You mentioned that you don't want to hurt your DCs badly, and this might be the reason your unable to. I offer up another hypothesis. Perhaps you're already semi-aware that you're dreaming. This awareness extends beyond yourself and to your DCs. You can't injure DCs because, at some level, you realize that nobody can be hurt in a dream.

Just an idea. Of course, I generally go one step beyond.





> I pause in my offensive. "Okay," I tell him, "That was at least three direct strikes to your neck, minimum. You should be dead." He just grins.
> 
> A blow to the arm, and I have him disarmed. I grab him by the hair and slash across his neck. "Are. You. Dead. Yet?" I ask the disembodied head. That would be a yes.

----------


## lucidsongbird

how do you feel about the enemy? 

do you feel like he's indestructible or that you can't get away for some reason?

feeling like that might be enough to make him invincible.

that's what happened to me when i got chased by the evil terminator from Terminator 2...

i thought it was trapped and so i was.

----------


## The Cusp

> how do you feel about the enemy? 
> 
> do you feel like he's indestructible or that you can't get away for some reason?
> 
> feeling like that might be enough to make him invincible.
> 
> that's what happened to me when i got chased by the evil terminator from Terminator 2...
> 
> i thought it was trapped and so i was.



That's just a distraction from wounding your opponent.  You were focused on invulnerability instead of the damage you wanted to inflict.

----------


## lucidsongbird

i didn't want to inflict damage - i wanted him to leave me alone!

it just so happened that i picked an enemy i thought was invincible

so i couldn't stop him if i tried.

it was a drama playing out in my SC at the time  :tongue2:

----------


## JesterKK

maybe you were scared and this made you believe he was something to be feared i.e. invincible. Or maybe you tried too hard to get him away from you which lead you to believe he was unstoppable. I had a similar dream where I was being chased, and I stamped on the guys head a few times but he kept getting up.

----------


## flyinghawkins

Violence isn't always the best answer. Maybe that's why it seems impossible to kill this fellow, because you need to face it in a different way.

----------


## lucidsongbird

JesterKK i totally relate to that!

one night i was fighting some androids because they ran over my mom in an SUV.

i broke them to pieces, but the pieces came back together

 :Eek: 

it took about a minute before they re-assembled and came at me again!

that prolly happened cuz i fought them so hard like you said...

but how do you fight back against something that you can't fight back against?

i know i'm scared of whatever is coming at me and it seems to me in the dream

that it is an unstoppable force. violence doesn't work...

this thing just wouldn't leave me alone.  ::?:

----------


## TechDreamer

If you're fighting some LD bad guy, you gotta remember you have total power over everything in your dream (BWHAHAHA!). So you can bend the enemy into doing whatever action you would find pleasing. You just gotta have some confidence about it.

          I remember in one LD, before I became lucid, this guy was coming at me with a knife. He was with an accomplice, which said about me: "He can't stop us, He's not fully lucid yet!". And then I'm like "I'm dreaming" and "I can do whatever the heck I want to these creeps". And then I use "The Force" and blast them through a wall. ::D:  ::D:  ::D: 

Remember, you can defeat anything in your dream if you have the confidence!

Peace  :Shades wink:  ,
tech

----------


## lucidsongbird

> If you're fighting some LD bad guy, you gotta remember you have total power over everything in your dream (BWHAHAHA!). So you can bend the enemy into doing whatever action you would find pleasing. You just gotta have some confidence about it.
> 
>           I remember in one LD, before I became lucid, this guy was coming at me with a knife. He was with an accomplice, which said about me: "He can't stop us, He's not fully lucid yet!". And then I'm like "I'm dreaming" and "I can do whatever the heck I want to these creeps". And then I use "The Force" and blast them through a wall.



that makes sense.
it is all in my own mind after all. it's easy to forget that in the thrill of the chase....
but i won't forget next time! 
thanks for the advice.

----------


## MadMonkey

Ive not had lucid dreams yet but this used to be one of my dream signs. I would try and punch someone but they would just mock me for not being able to punch hard. After punching some stuff in real life and seeing how hard I could actualy punch these dreams went away. So maby try that.

----------


## TechDreamer

> that makes sense.
> it is all in my own mind after all. it's easy to forget that in the thrill of the chase....
> but i won't forget next time! 
> thanks for the advice.



No problem  ::D: 

You should remember not to panic :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  when being attacked. Doing so can send you spiraling into a nightmare. Think positive, and kick butt!

peace  :Shades wink: ,
tech

----------


## TracyN

I have had this happen several times.  Most of the time I keep attacking and attacking with all my might and the DC doesn't seem to be fighting back but it always feels like its a fight for life and death.  Usually it is some part of myself that I would rather kill than have to deal with.  Have you ever thought though that you could be trying to kill aspects of your self that are presenting themselves as adversarial characters?  Since they are part of your self you can't really kill them and only by understanding them can you make them go away.

----------


## R3dWrath

Just yell your attacks knowing the outcome is in your favor.  I used to have the same problem.  If you have ever seen an anime they always yell out there attacks.  I started doing that like saying "2 ton punch" as I hit a bad guy, knowing there is no way he can defend it.  You have to know in your head 100% that this attack will obliterate them.  But that works for me.  Same thing when they attack. Like they stab me and I say "your blades can't hurt me" and their knife breaks.

----------


## TechDreamer

TracyN: I don't really fight many DCs (I'm a lover not a fighter  ::D: ), and don't tend to think of DCs as any aspect of my personality, but I can see where you're coming from. Some people like the thrill they get from dream fighting, (or normal fighting for that matter  ::roll:: ). Dreams are just for fun, so do whatever pleases you!

R3dWrath: Yes, narrating fights is awesome, and works to convince you that you've hurt your "enemy".
Keep it up! (ding ding  ::D: )

peace  :Shades wink:  ,
tech

----------


## The Cusp

> i didn't want to inflict damage - i wanted him to leave me alone!



In that case, turn your back on him and put him out of your mind completely.  Trying to fight an opponent just empowers them.  Everything requires your attention to exist in dreams, so the more attention you put into fighting them, the stronger they become.  Believe me when I say that ignoring them completely is the best way to defeat them.  And that goes completely against my character, but it's the truth.  I'd much prefer it if cutting their damn heads off was the best way to deal with them, but ignoring them into oblivion is the way to go.

This method is especially useful in lucid dreams, when your lucid time is short and precious.  Don't waste time dealing with DCs by fighting them, just ignore them and get on with what you really want to do.  Personally, I like to give them a quick wedgie or a kick in the nuts before I ignore them.  I consider that a compromise.

----------


## LRT

Just imagine a wall of unbreakable material between you and them, and then forget about it. It always works for me.

----------


## lucidsongbird

its so opposite of what i'd expect - it looks like youve gotta fight, cuz they're in your business like that

but when they are you've got to ignore them. 

it makes sense thinking that they can't exist if you dont pay them attention...

i like the idea about the unbreakable wall in between me and him,

it'll make ignoring him easier!  :smiley: 

and LOL TheCusp about kickin him in the nuts!

i wish that worked in RL but you cant just go around kickin scary people in the nuts

and then ignoring them LOL

too bad...

----------


## Taurthir

> Expect the outcome of whatever you're doing to the person. If you stab them with a pencil, for instance, imagine the pencil going into them a little bit, and them recoiling. Know for sure that this will happen, and there's a good chance it will.



you could do that or you could expect an exploding pencil instead. that would do some damage

----------


## Ed77

I haven't read all the posts, so forgive me if I repeat.

What I do in these cases is simply picking the DC by the arm/leg, and super-throw them miles away. They usually don't come back.  :smiley:

----------


## Raspberry

> I haven't read all the posts, so forgive me if I repeat.
> 
> What I do in these cases is simply picking the DC by the arm/leg, and super-throw them miles away. They usually don't come back.



Lol  ::lol::

----------


## Xyster

Everyone handles the situation differently, you weren't hurting them simply because you either didn't want to, or you couldn't.  One of these you know is true, and you should figure out why, if you don't want to then simply don't, and if you can't then figure out why and then go back and kick their ass.  If you're me you'll kick their ass either way, I haven't had a LD in a long time that doesn't consist of fighting, and most of them are too easy, so if I'm having trouble it just makes it more fun.

----------


## MonkeyDluffy

if anything is possible in a dream and you want to kill the guy just imagine him being crushed into the ground until he is nothing

----------


## Philosopher8659

What you are saying is that your desire to hurt others is impotent. 
Seems pretty clear to me. 
Ever read Plato's Gorgias?

----------


## ooflendoodle

Why not turn it into a friendly competition then ask to do something else or say bye he would be okay with going and leave or maybe go with you to help you.

----------


## reere

Why hurt them? The only reason I think would be to get rid of him...? There is so much more way to get rid of invaders! And more fun too. 
I am using telekinesis to get rid of my opponents...I throw them in the air!


But of course it is good to turn this friendly by asking them what they represent...And if they have a gift for you...

----------


## jason3824

one thing that has helped me in combat situations is one word that has been ingraved in my memory from countless hours at the arcade with friends as a kid. that word, my friend, is "HADOKEN"
The Hadoken (or Hadouken) special move from street fighter, and other video games, has been repeated so many times that for me it is super easy to do in a dream because i know exactly what is going to happen when you make the hand motion and yell HADOKEN, a big blue fireball that is super destructive.

----------

